# Wash Mitts!!!!



## kevinmc (Jan 29, 2012)

what is the best wash mitt for washing cars, I bought one 3mths back £7 and after about 6 washes the mitt totally discentigrated. Is there something i done wrong was it maybe my after care...help!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Car Pro wool wash mitt is the best


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Which one did you buy and what was your aftercare?

I like my Meg's microfibre one


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How did you wash it?


A wool mitt only needs rinsing thoroughly then drip dry


----------



## kevinmc (Jan 29, 2012)

Not 100% sure the make but i bought it from Halfords, and my after care I rinsed under cold water, and just left to dry.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

To wash wool mitts/pads:

1. Rinse in luke warm water, gently squeeze out [do not wring] any excess water and leave to dry flat.

2. Or, in the machine, use just a rinse cyle and a low spin..

3. If you feel the need for detergent, wool safe, such as hand wash no bio, cool wash and low spin..

My pads have lasted me over 2 years washing like 1 and 2..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd buy this one for ultimate quality...

http://cquartz.fmsrvr.com/pages.php?page_id=86

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...-sponges/cquartz-wool-wash-mitt/prod_784.html

Or these two for economy and quality (superb value for money) but a much shorter pile than the cquartz item...

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin Wash Mitts

Ive found that a simple maintenance routine keeps a wool mitt fresh and sparkly, simply repeat hand wash in fresh clean water until all suds have been removed, shake excess water off, then air dry on a washing line etc. Then brush out the wool pile with an old broad tooth hair brush.


----------



## Willhiem (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a wookie....only used for 4 weeks but its great...

I simply rinse until all the suds are removed and then put it on, shake may hand (just like the dog does) to remove the excess water...then peg it out on a dryer by the cuff for a day.....

Quick brush before I use it and off you go... 

Happy to be put right if im doing somthing wrong though....


----------



## kevinmc (Jan 29, 2012)

just ordered this one...http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/wash...ges-and-bucket-sets/carpro-wool-wash-mitt-477

Thanks all,


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone got the gtechniq wash mitt

A lot like carpro one but shorter pile


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

kevinmc said:


> just ordered this one...http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/wash...ges-and-bucket-sets/carpro-wool-wash-mitt-477
> 
> Thanks all,


Good call, a quality mitt, can be a bit fussy with all that gentle cleaning, combing and preening etc.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

How about a sponge instead?

I know they're frowned upon here, but i prefer a decent sponge over a decent mitt any day of the week when washing my own car.

As long as your careful and rinse it well i can't see the problem.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

carpro washmitt is the best i tried,
sonus mitt is good also.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

My care routine is here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258139&highlight=Mitt

I got eight years out of my first megs mitt 

WD


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought a Halfrauds Sheep/wool mitt for £7.99 and I've had it 4 months, so been used over 20times on my car and others. Never washed only rinsed under the tap and hung outside on the line to dry freshly. Might consider a new one at xmas. It has no signs of falling apart and has cost me approx 39p a wash so far and reckon I could get 10/15 more washes out it. I inspect it every wash and just needs a bit of love and its ready to go next weekend 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got one of these Adam's Wash Pads, kindly tipped off by Steve from Wrath :thumb:











It is a thick and plush synthetic sheep wool pad, no musty smelling rotting lambs mitt.
Nice spongy inner core to generate suds, and hold more liquid.
Easy care, washes easily and dries overnight.
Swirl free guarantee*
*manufacturers blurb.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Tips said:


> I've got one of these Adam's Wash Pads, kindly tipped off by Steve from Wrath :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I do like. Much are these beauties?

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

aaronfife said:


> Ohh I do like. Much are these beauties?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000


£10 english bob notes to you squire. 

I bought mine here.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just make sure you dry the Adam's wash pad somewhere nice and warm, as that inner spongy core holds water.

The synthetic 'safe' wool may be dry to the touch outside, but it could be soggy inside. :doublesho


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Tips said:


> £10 english bob notes to you squire.
> 
> I bought mine here.


Swirl free??? Really?? If so im buying right now:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

shane_ctr said:


> Swirl free??? Really?? If so im buying right now:thumb:


According to the manufacturers blurb here


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Tips is it worth it? Or is there a better wash mitt for my money i need a new one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yet to see a totally, 100% way of washing a car without inflicting even the mearest of swirls. a 'swirl free' wash isn't possible imo..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

I like that and for 10 notes you can't go wrong 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

shane_ctr said:


> Tips is it worth it? Or is there a better wash mitt for my money i need a new one


I usually like to ahem, shove my hand right up inside my wash media, but the spongy core middle in the Adam's Wash pad makes it really easy and comfortable to grip, even on those dreaded lower panels.

It doesn't stink like a musty old sheep mitt, when wet/damp and doesn't rot like one either. 

The CarPro wash mitt is very nice, but be prepared to look after it, in terms of gentle washes with water and agitation, preening and combing it.

I've already shoved the Adams wash pad into the washing machine, and it comes out nice and clean and soft, no fuss, no drama's. :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Tips said:


> I usually like to ahem, shove my hand right up inside my wash media, but the spongy core middle in the Adam's Wash pad makes it really easy and comfortable to grip, even on those dreaded lower panels.
> 
> It doesn't stink like a musty old sheep mitt, when wet/damp and doesn't rot like one either.
> 
> ...


cheers ill order one then. do u just rinse afterwards and hang to dry


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If it is a routine car wash (light dirt) then I stick the washpad in a bowl of warm water with a dollop of woolite and wash and dry it like a microfibre cloth.

If it is a dirty car wash, then the wash pad gets shoved in an empty pillowcase and goes into the washing machine, normal wash program at 40c.

This is how Adam's suggest you clean them.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

these are the only ones i use
tried them all before
these are brilliant,holds gallons of wash suds
so soft
just rinse out and air dry
these will last ages,so gentle on all paints

but Tips,you got the `girl size` be a man and get the extra 2 inches

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=42

tell Motorgeek i sent you all


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> these are the only ones i use
> tried them all before
> these are brilliant,holds gallons of wash suds
> so soft
> ...


Ha ha, I wimped out in the end with those Jumbo sized pads :doublesho

I'm used to holding 9 inches in my hand, I'm taking about Adam's pad peeps 

ps - Thank you steve from wath for bringing these to my attention :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I came to use that wash pad you sent me ages ago tips, it was in a plastic box with miscellaneous mitts and sponges 

And the box was also half full of snow foam that had leaked out of a 5ltr container, completely destroyed the wash pad  FML! Snow foam neat is nasty stuff lol it ripped like damp tissue paper lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I came to use that wash pad you sent me ages ago tips, it was in a plastic box with miscellaneous mitts and sponges
> 
> And the box was also half full of snow foam that had leaked out of a 5ltr container, completely destroyed the wash pad  FML! Snow foam neat is nasty stuff lol it ripped like damp tissue paper lol


That's a shame it was a bargain washpad at £6 and not bad for a poor man's Dooka.

Hope you liked the film that came with it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Ha ha, I wimped out in the end with those Jumbo sized pads

I'm used to holding 9 inches in my hand, I'm taking about Adam's pad peeps

ps - Thank you steve from wath for bringing these to my attention


its a pleasure matey

i suppose you have to be from yorkshire to handle the full 11 inches


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Am still content with the dodo wookie fist's but use this combined with the big chubby cg sponge. Before that though i used the lambswool and thought it couldn't get better until i got the wookie,well worth the note's.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Just bought 1 went for the 11x11


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

shane_ctr said:


> Just bought 1 went for the 11x11


Good choice, the 11 x 11 washpad is way too big for me to handle, so I ended up buying the 9 X 9 washpad which is spot on. :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Tips said:


> Good choice, the 11 x 11 washpad is way too big for me to handle, so I ended up buying the 9 X 9 washpad which is spot on. :thumb:


I hope i don't find this to be the case but the 11 x 11 worked out at pretty much the same price with delivery


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

shane_ctr said:


> I hope i don't find this to be the case but the 11 x 11 worked out at pretty much the same price with delivery


Between you and me only, other members please look away now .....

I drew an 11" x 11" square at work and imagined washing with it on my car panels and thought, its too big for my girly convertible.

A true story, and I hang my head in shame.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Tips, before purchasing the Dooka I did exactly the same. Great/sad minds think alike


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Tips, before purchasing the Dooka I did exactly the same. Great/sad minds think alike


He, he - kindred spirits alike Shaun :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Very interested in the Adams. wanna go for the big daddy one!

Had synthetic wash mitts before and i didnt like them as i found that the particles always got tangled in fur and was a b...pain to get out.

what the adam like to live with?

P.s i was meant to be stopping buying things as i have been spend my month drinking budget on cleaning products so have been very sober and boring as of present! lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MonkeyP said:


> Very interested in the Adams. wanna go for the big daddy one!
> 
> Had synthetic wash mitts before and i didnt like them as i found that the particles always got tangled in fur and was a b...pain to get out.
> 
> ...


Easy to wash and maintain, but I do brush it with a stiff clothes brush, and cuts bit off the fluff if it gets too twisty.

Main advantage is it stays soft and fluffy, doesn't smell musty when wet or go rock hard when dry, and doesn't wear out or rot like a natural skin product. :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

might have to give it a go!

October looks like it going to be an expensive month!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MonkeyP said:


> might have to give it a go!
> 
> October looks like it going to be an expensive month!


Like I said, the only downsides are :-

I find it's easier to cut of any tangled debris than plucking it out and the spongy middle core can hold water when the wash pad seems dry to the touch, but the benefits far outweigh those little 'niggles'.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Picked up gtechniqs Arizona mitt off lee from bespoke car care earlier today. Been wanting this mitt more than the carpro one. Looking forward to tryin it!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Picked up gtechniqs Arizona mitt off lee from bespoke car care earlier today. Been wanting this mitt more than the carpro one. Looking forward to tryin it!


What other goodies did you pick up from the unit.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Prima amigo, a bonnet to practice on, double edged safety razor kit (lol) and a dodo juice approved detailer sticker to sweeten the deal lmao

He's got loads of goodies tbh tips, lots of that maxolen stuff you wanted to try out!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Prima amigo, a bonnet to practice on, double edged safety razor kit (lol) and a dodo juice approved detailer sticker to sweeten the deal lmao
> 
> He's got loads of goodies tbh tips, lots of that maxolen stuff you wanted to try out!


Arrrgh my Maxolen









Good haul JB :thumb:


----------

